# newbie with newbie questions



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

what's up everyone. my question is simply...... what should i do first to upgrade my stock manual 92 xe sedan. and who makes the better products to do this. i first thought of looking for a body kit but there aren't to many different ones. so i'm go'n with the sleeper look. also where are there some pics of nice upgraded sedans. trying to find one to use as screen back ground. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi, i have read that the best first upgrade will be a Cold air intake instead of the "boxed" air filter.... i'm also looking for a good one myself...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Check www.sentra.net
also, try searching here for 'my first mod' or something like that, you should find a huge list of posts.


----------

